# E46 4 door PDC installation



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

hi Folks, I just purchased an original parts BMW PDC for my E46 318i (2002 face lifted model).  However, it does not have any instructions on how to install it!!!!  I have been combing the web for it but could not find it ... I love the PDC, and I want to get it done, but here in Australia, BMW service costs $125/hr, and they reckon it'll take 4 hrs to install!!!! (which is quite right i guess...). Anyway does anyone have instructions on how to do this? The closest I found was on circlebmw.com which had the instructions, but the pictures were missing and u can't have instructions without pictures  I am afterall a simpleton who needs pictures :angel: 

Thanks all... btw I just purchased the car...... AND IT'S BLOODY AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never knew there were so much informations dedicated t the E46. Folks I've made an excellent choice


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

atlau said:


> hi Folks, I just purchased an original parts BMW PDC for my E46 318i (2002 face lifted model).  However, it does not have any instructions on how to install it!!!!  I have been combing the web for it but could not find it ... I love the PDC, and I want to get it done, but here in Australia, BMW service costs $125/hr, and they reckon it'll take 4 hrs to install!!!! (which is quite right i guess...). Anyway does anyone have instructions on how to do this? The closest I found was on circlebmw.com which had the instructions, but the pictures were missing and u can't have instructions without pictures  I am afterall a simpleton who needs pictures :angel:
> 
> Thanks all... btw I just purchased the car...... AND IT'S BLOODY AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never knew there were so much informations dedicated t the E46. Folks I've made an excellent choice


A$125/hr... I kill for $125/hr. £100/hr in central London - which is why I never pay for it .

I have a copy of the EBA courtesy of another kind chap on this board - send me a personal mail and I'll send you the instructions in PDF format.


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank you Andy - I guess you are right - my fiancee told me "what do you expect, it's not a bloody Hyundai"


----------



## Player (Dec 4, 2003)

atlau said:


> hi Folks, I just purchased an original parts BMW PDC for my E46 318i (2002 face lifted model).  However, it does not have any instructions on how to install it!!!!  I have been combing the web for it but could not find it ... I love the PDC, and I want to get it done, but here in Australia, BMW service costs $125/hr, and they reckon it'll take 4 hrs to install!!!! (which is quite right i guess...). Anyway does anyone have instructions on how to do this? The closest I found was on circlebmw.com which had the instructions, but the pictures were missing and u can't have instructions without pictures  I am afterall a simpleton who needs pictures :angel:
> 
> Thanks all... btw I just purchased the car...... AND IT'S BLOODY AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never knew there were so much informations dedicated t the E46. Folks I've made an excellent choice


http://www.tmk.com/transient/3381en.pdf


----------

